# Gaboon ebony w/sap wood duck call



## Macdietrich (Jun 10, 2014)

Got couple blanks from @pinky last week and had an order I had to get done Gaboon ebony with sapwood turned out pritty slick IMO with all that sapwood!!!!

First piece ended up cracking on me but I stayed determined on getting this call done! 

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/A597C839-CCC5-4F80-9F8E-F2F1557551BD.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice two-two call !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jun 11, 2014)

I really like that one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

